# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  historia e ores

## olimpiadisti

Erresire dhe drite
Tokat polare,artiku dhe atertiku mund te jene vende te papelqyeshme te ftohte me ere dhe erresire.Ne dimer dielli nuk ndricon shume mire ngaqe ndryshon ne horizont.Uhhhh!

Oret e reres 
Ne  mesjete,rreth 1300,xhami I reres u perdor per te matur kalimin e kohes.Barazimi modern I kesaj eshte nje orevere.Shume afer tokes!

Oret e diellit
Oret qe perdorin diellin per te treguar kohet jane quajtur sundials.Hija binte drejt lart ne sundials tae kije seri karakteristikisht.Sundials perdoreshin shpesh net e kaluaren.Disa ishin te medha sa ndertesa kurese disa shume te vogla mjaftueshem per tu future ne xhep.

Koha rreth tokes
Pjeae te ndryshme te tokes faqesojne me diellin ne kohe te te ndryshme ditet dhe matet e tyre jane te ndryshme.Per shembull,kur eshte mesdite ne Londer(Angli), ne Suedi, Australi kashte eshte nate te gjithe njerezit e botes duhen vene oret me kohe te ndryshme.Toka eshte ndare ne 24 kohe zona.

Kohematesi
Tokes I duhet 1 date e plote te rrotullohet orbites se saj.Kjo periudhe e kohes eshte ndare ne 24 ore cdo ore eshte e ndare ne 60 minuta cdo minute ka 60 sekonda,nje vit eshte bazuar ne kohen qe I duhet Tokes per te ardhur rrotull diellit.

Oret e yjeve
Egjiptianet e vjeter perdorin 36 ore ne yje per te treguar kohen nate.Ata perdornin mjetin e ashtuquajtur <merkhet> per te vazhduar levizjet e yjeve te caktuar, keshtu mund te benin oret.

 :djall i fshehur:

----------

